

IBM Turns 100 - rickdale
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7369792n&tag=exclsv#ixzz1P66UKO3z

======
sosuke
Congratulations IBM! What a wonderful 100 years it has been I can't wait to
see part of the next 100 years and what you'll do.

~~~
gaius
The longer you work in IT, the more you realize that the last 40 years has
been spent re-inventing IMS, CICS and VM. Where would be we now if we hadn't
wasted all that effort?

~~~
wmf
Paying per MIPS? ;-)

~~~
adamc
Snarky answer but true. IBM certainly invented ideas like virtualization
first, but without competition, I don't know how cost-effective they would
have been.

Mainframes get dissed a lot, but a lot of great technologies were pioneered in
that environment.

------
bpick
Don't forget that IBM is HAL from 2001: A Space Odyssey if you move each
letter over one on the alphabet.

(H A L) - (I B M)

~~~
idoh
Nice! Also, IBM was named by one-upping ever letter of NCR.

~~~
astine
I'm not certain if you're trolling, but IBM stands for International Business
Machines.

~~~
idoh
No trolling here,

International > National

Business > Cash

Machines > Registers

------
meatsock
happy birthday, the establishment!

------
bumped
While their jew counting, Nazi profits turn 66.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust>

~~~
bryanh
In this spirit, Samuel Colt is responsible for the death of millions upon
millions. Nonsense.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Colt>

~~~
scott_s
Unfortunately, the relationship was not as indirect. See Edwin Black's book on
the issue: <http://www.ibmandtheholocaust.com/> The evidence Black presents
that there was knowledge at high levels about what was going on is disturbing
but convincing. I am an IBM employee, and I made myself read the book because
I felt it was something I should know about.

~~~
bumped
The internet brings people closer to facts than they have ever been in
history; yet no proximity will ever exceed what you already believe to be
true. IBM knowingly participated, and apologized only a few years ago, but
never returned any of the profits. The distinction made throughout the
responses here is that IBM knew nothing so are as non-culpable as someone who
invents a weapon or a utility that is later weaponized. This is untrue, as you
read, but that disbelief is part of what allowed the holocaust to continue. I
read a narrative once of someone who was watching World War I brew, describing
it as a non-event that would not transpire because he could not imagine people
with top hats engaging in the brutish behaviors of their predecessors.

